# Six 13 vs CAAD 10?



## Gunnar75 (Feb 15, 2011)

I currently ride a Six 13 but considering a change. Anyone own a Six 13 and a CAAD 10 that could give me a side by side comparison? 

What i like about the 13 is the quick steering and the light weight.


----------



## Gunnar75 (Feb 15, 2011)

nobody?


----------



## sherlock (Aug 6, 2011)

It's a pretty specific question. Why not go down to the LBS and ride a CAAD10?


----------



## Gunnar75 (Feb 15, 2011)

Yeah, that is what I will do. The six 13 may be rare enough that few have had both. 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gobiking12344 (Sep 8, 2011)

I only have a CAAD 10 but it it fits me really well and I love the bike!


----------



## gabollini (Nov 27, 2005)

*had both 6-13 and caad 10*

I've had 2 six 13's. Both were defective; one was replaced due to the typical spider cracks at the bonds in aluminum/carbon joints which was really more of a cosmetic deal, but c'dale replaced. The 2nd 613 showed a crack at the underbelly on the downtube joint between carbon/aluminum. That was replaced w/ a caad 10. head-to-head comparison? I liked my 6 13 a lot, rode like a cadillac. The 10, to me, accelerates quicker, and may even be smoother ride. I know this because I used exact same components and wheels that I switched over. You can't lose w/ a caad 10; if I had to choose, I'd take the caad 10 because of its compliance, yet stiffer frame and ride. I also like the fork better on the 10; just seems to accelerate better and feels more lively. my 2cents worth.


----------



## Accordion (Mar 27, 2010)

I have almost 10000 miles on my CAAD9. Everything from quick 20 milers to centuries. I put on Williams System 30 wheels instead of the stock Shimano RS10s and the bike is as smooth as carbon bikes I have ridden. The CAAD10 is even better from what I've heard. I'd go aluminum and spend $500 on some better wheels and you'll be a happy camper.


----------



## Gunnar75 (Feb 15, 2011)

Might get the chance to go ride the CAAD 10 this weekend, my local LBS cautioned me that they were fragil. His race team started the season on them but switched. I have not heard that anywhere else so I am not sure that is all truth. I don't race crits just the clock to work! 

Thank you for the feedback, so far my Six13 has been great. I just have a weird desire for change.


----------



## Accordion (Mar 27, 2010)

Fragile? Whoa. That's one thing I _haven't_ heard the CAADS called....


----------



## philiplb (Oct 21, 2011)

*caad9 5 vs six13*

I am looking for a repacment bike. I could get a used 2007 six13 with dura ace components and "Q" ring or a new caad9 5 with 105 parts. Which would you choose? 

I need help, kinda new to this. :confused5:


----------



## wedge962005 (Jan 4, 2010)

I don't buy the fragile stuff. I'm 6'2" 210 lbs and raced crits and road races all last season on a CAAD 10. Mine is not fragile and there have been zero issues with other CAAD10 frames in the shop I ride for. They sold a bunch of them. Just on my team alone we have four people on them now with no issues. As always, ride them both but I have a hard time imagining you won't want the CAAD after you ride it.


----------



## vette (Feb 1, 2009)

its bull


----------

